# Hmais "Hall of Fame"



## LawDog (May 8, 2005)

*This years Hmais "Hall of Fame" was just cancelled, does anyone know the reason why?*


----------



## gavarn (May 11, 2005)

I believe their was a burglary in the home of one of the members and taken were a lot of the items and possably money for the event.


----------



## Matt (May 27, 2005)

gavarn said:
			
		

> I believe their was a burglary in the home of one of the members and taken were a lot of the items and possably money for the event.



Oh yeah -   I saw the email from Jaime Abregana. It's been forwarded to lots of folks as he didn't have emails for everyone involved I guess.   Apparently his house was burglarized and all the money and the awards were taken. I wonder if the police have any leads. At least everyone who paid to get into the hall of fame will be inducted, and they will get a discount on his next event. 

It seems kind of weird that someone would steal awards. I mean, the folks who sent their money in probably already had their names on the awards, so what use would they be. Bad luck that he cashed their checks and was keeping the money at his house, too. I hope they catch the responsible party and throw the book at them. I hope his insurance covers that sort of thing. 

Well, at least it didn't mention any injuries, one blessing in an unfortunate event. 

Matt


----------



## DavidCC (May 27, 2005)

"Bad Luck"???????????????????????  that he had 100s of people's CASH at his house?  that's not un-lucky that is UN-SMART

And the awards were stolen too??? This stretches my ability to believe nonsense.  

What if... the awards were never purchased?  The break-in did not happen?  Well, then we move from un-smart to un-honest.  I'm just putting that out there for consideration...

Insurance does not cover the losses incurred by the attendees for non-refundable airline tickets to Hawaii.


----------



## kenpoworks (May 27, 2005)

Please tell me how this "Hall of Fame" thing works, you pay your money and then you get inducted?
Do you get nominated?.  Is it a Style , System, Association award or is it open to all?
What do you have to do to qualify?
Its something I have heard of but never paid too much attention to....these posts got me curious...."burgularies"!
Rich


----------



## gmkuoha (May 28, 2005)

There are several different organizations that have these Hall of Fame awards and they have board members that induct serveral martial artists that they feel have contributed to the arts more then normal and have brought the arts to the forefront. Some are very legitimate while others are just bogus and trying to induct people that are just popular and have a huge following that can bring guests to the event therefore making loads of money. I have been inducted 7 times including the HMAIS which was supposed to be in July. My daughter and I were both notified that we were being inducted. After research I found that to be an honor so I accepted but as everyone knows it was put on hold due to the burglary. Generally these events have a good base, but sometimes allot of people are inducted for no reason except their money...so I feel priviledged because I have none of that.
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## LawDog (May 28, 2005)

Thank you for your replies, emails and phone calls. Was a police report filed?


----------



## Matt (Jun 9, 2005)

Meijin10 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your replies, emails and phone calls. Was a police report filed?



You know, nobody I know can seem to find one, but as wonderful luck would have it, Gerry Scott of the HMAIS is a former police officer in Hawaii (Honolulu PD) so I bet he could track it down for you. 

But, as even betterluck would have it, I have heard that the wrongdoers have been apprehended. I can't wait to read all about it in the papers. I'm glad it all seems to be working out. Now all those nice people can get their money back.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 9, 2005)

Matt,

Thank you for your response. I have received the correct information.
                                              Have a good day.


----------



## Chuan Fa Sifu (Jun 11, 2005)

Aloha Mr. Barnes,

 It appears that your Hawaii sources have kept you well informed of Mr. Jaime Abregana and HMAIS. It does not appear that you need any assistance from the Honolulu Police Department or any law enforcement officer in the State of Hawaii.
  To date, the information you have shared has not been made public. For this reason, you might want to verify your information. 
 You and others have express concerns for Mr. Abregana and HMAIS. If this is genuine, it would be best to contact Mr. Abregana directly. This would eliminate any incorrect assumptions, false accusations, and innuendos that may cause prejudice against Mr. Abregana and HMAIS.

   Mahalo,

   Gerry Scott


----------



## Matt (Jun 11, 2005)

Chuan Fa Sifu said:
			
		

> Aloha Mr. Barnes,


Aloha,Mr. Scott.



			
				Chuan Fa Sifu said:
			
		

> It appears that your Hawaii sources have kept you well informed of Mr. Jaime Abregana and HMAIS. It does not appear that you need any assistance from the Honolulu Police Department or any law enforcement officer in the State of Hawaii.


I do try to keep my ear to the ground. Thanks for noticing. As for a police report, I, didn't bring it up, I was just trying to help the person who asked, and as I know you have a link to both the HMAIS and at one point a HPD career, you would be the man who could answer his question, as I could not. 


			
				Chuan Fa Sifu said:
			
		

> To date, the information you have shared has not been made public. For this reason, you might want to verify your information.


Okay - I'll see if I can get the headers on the email and trace them to determine the origin (if it was forged or not) but it seemed pretty legit. You know how those email things can get, though. 


			
				Chuan Fa Sifu said:
			
		

> You and others have express concerns for Mr. Abregana and HMAIS. If this is genuine, it would be best to contact Mr. Abregana directly. This would eliminate any incorrect assumptions, false accusations, and innuendos that may cause prejudice against Mr. Abregana and HMAIS.
> 
> Mahalo,
> 
> Gerry Scott



Thanks for the tip. Of course, nobody would want ill to befall Mr. Abregana, or anyone else for that matter. 

Mahalo,

Matt


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 14, 2005)

_Oh yeah - I saw the email from Jaime Abregana. It's been forwarded to lots of folks as he didn't have emails for everyone involved _


_So Mr. Barnes why did'nt you ask Mr.Abregana himself, when you saw the email?_



_D.Ho_


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2005)

kenpoman said:
			
		

> _Oh yeah - I saw the email from Jaime Abregana. It's been forwarded to lots of folks as he didn't have emails for everyone involved _
> 
> 
> _So Mr. Barnes why did'nt you ask Mr.Abregana himself, when you saw the email?_
> ...




Ask what? I answered some questions, and tried to find answers for folks, but I'm not sure what you are getting at.

Matt


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 14, 2005)

Ask what? I answered some questions, and tried to find answers for folks, but I'm not sure what you are getting at.
I do try to keep my ear to the ground. Thanks for noticing. As for a police report, I, didn't bring it up, I was just trying to help the person who asked

Of course, nobody would want ill to befall Mr. Abregana, or anyone else for that matter. 
Originally Posted by *Meijin10*
_Thank you for your replies, emails and phone calls. Was a police report filed?_

You know, nobody I know can seem to find one,


Why did'nt you ask Mr. Abregana himself?

D.Ho


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2005)

kenpoman said:
			
		

> Why did'nt you ask Mr. Abregana himself?
> 
> D.Ho




Oh! Why didn't I ask Jaime Abregana if a police report had been filed on the burglary at his house? Well, it would be a fruitless exercise. He could be completely honest, and he would say, "of course I did". If he were not, he would say, "of course I did." 

Unfortunately, I don't know him well enough to vouch for him, so I have to rely on third parties. However, as you and I have tilted at slanderous windmills before, if you think it's a good idea, I will ask him. I hope you don't mind if I use your name as having suggested it, so he won't think I'm some weirdo asking out of the blue. He doesn't know me from Adam, as far as I know, which is why my forwarded email on this topic came from someone who had it forwarded to them from someone who got it from a fellow named Todd Monis. 

Regards, 

Matt


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh! Why didn't I ask Jaime Abregana if a police report had been filed on the burglary at his house? Well, it would be a fruitless exercise. He could be completely honest, and he would say, "of course I did". If he were not, he would say, "of course I did." 

You and others have express concerns for Mr. Abregana and HMAIS. If this is genuine, it would be best to contact Mr. Abregana directly. This would eliminate any incorrect assumptions, false accusations, and innuendos that may cause prejudice against Mr. Abregana and HMAIS.

Why do you question Mr Abregana's interegity?


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't know him well enough to vouch for him, so I have to rely on third parties. However, as you and I have tilted at slanderous windmills before, if you think it's a good idea, I will ask him. I hope you don't mind if I use your name as having suggested it, so he won't think I'm some weirdo asking out of the blue. He doesn't know me from Adam, as far as I know, which is why my forwarded email on this topic came from someone who had it forwarded to them from someone who got it from a fellow named Todd Monis.

Complete strangers are willing to answer questions, when asked politely and respectfully.  So you received a forwarded email?  How could this information have such a profound effect on you?  Will it result in you having to pay more taxes, restrict you from martial arts training, or hinder you from providing for you family?  Perusing and spreading third party information benefits no one.

D.Ho


----------



## Matt (Jun 16, 2005)

kenpoman said:
			
		

> Oh! Why didn't I ask Jaime Abregana if a police report had been filed on the burglary at his house? Well, it would be a fruitless exercise. He could be completely honest, and he would say, "of course I did". If he were not, he would say, "of course I did."
> 
> You and others have express concerns for Mr. Abregana and HMAIS. If this is genuine, it would be best to contact Mr. Abregana directly. This would eliminate any incorrect assumptions, false accusations, and innuendos that may cause prejudice against Mr. Abregana and HMAIS.
> 
> Why do you question Mr Abregana's interegity?




I'm not sure that you are following the logic. Perhaps if I change the name and situation, you will get why I didn't ring up Mr. Abregana. 

If I were to ask Michael Jackson if he molested those kids, how would he answer? I'm guessing, he would say, "of course not." He was just acquitted. Many feel he was vindicated, and was telling the truth. Others feel he was lucky to have slipped through, and was as guilty as can be. I haven't been to neverland, so asking Michael would not put me any closer to a verifiable answer. This has to do with logic, not Jaime Abregana's character.


----------



## Matt (Jun 16, 2005)

kenpoman said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't know him well enough to vouch for him, so I have to rely on third parties. However, as you and I have tilted at slanderous windmills before, if you think it's a good idea, I will ask him. I hope you don't mind if I use your name as having suggested it, so he won't think I'm some weirdo asking out of the blue. He doesn't know me from Adam, as far as I know, which is why my forwarded email on this topic came from someone who had it forwarded to them from someone who got it from a fellow named Todd Monis.
> 
> Complete strangers are willing to answer questions, when asked politely and respectfully.  So you received a forwarded email?  How could this information have such a profound effect on you?  Will it result in you having to pay more taxes, restrict you from martial arts training, or hinder you from providing for you family?  Perusing and spreading third party information benefits no one.
> 
> D.Ho



It helps me answer questions on the internet.

 You see, it said, "if you have nominated someone else as well, Please pass this letter on to those nominees. We do not have email addresses for everyone, and do not want to leave anyone out."

I knew a nominee or two (or more), and I guess I just ended up on the list, so to speak. And, actually, it seems that some nominees had questions. Just passing the word. Then came the backlash, so now my curiosity is piqued. 

Matt


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm not sure that you are following the logic

why I didn't ring up Mr. Abregana

Although Mr. Abregana does not not know you from Adam, the two of you are still connected in this martial arts community.  Both of you are martial artists.  Both of you have mutual friends in Hawaii and Massachusetts.  With a little introduction or help from friends, I am sure Mr. Abregana would'nt mind you giving him a ring to clarify or answer any of your concerns.

D.Ho


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 17, 2005)

If I were to ask Michael Jackson if he molested those kids, how would he answer? I'm guessing, he would say, "of course not." He was just acquitted. Many feel he was vindicated, and was telling the truth. Others feel he was lucky to have slipped through, and was as guilty as can be. I haven't been to neverland, so asking Michael would not put me any closer to a verifiable answer. This has to do with logic, not Jaime Abregana's character.

Some personal beliefs may even CONTRADICT the strict rules of logic

D.Ho


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 17, 2005)

I knew a nominee or two (or more), and I guess I just ended up on the list, so to speak. And, actually, it seems that some nominees had questions.​​To avoid any confusion, questions should be referred to Mr. Abregana.​


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2005)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-MJS
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Matt (Jun 23, 2005)

kenpoman said:
			
		

> To avoid any confusion, questions should be referred to Mr. Abregana.​




As you suggested, I have emailed Mr. Abregana and submitted the question to his bulletin board / yahoo group. 

The text went like this:


> I received an email that the banquet had been canceled due to a burglary at Professor Abregana's house, and when someone who had been planning on attending asked a question about it on another board, I answered. The guy also asked about the police report, and I asked a friend who lives in Hawaii to look it up, and he couldn't find it. I recommended that he ask Gerry Scott, as he is a HMAIS member and a former police officer, and could clear it right up. Then Gerry Scott and this guy Don Ho got snippy with me like I was doing something wrong, and said I had to ask Mr. Abregana, so I'm doing it now.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 24, 2005)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-MJS
-MT Moderator-

I received an email that the banquet had been canceled due to a burglary at Professor Abregana's house, and when someone who had been planning on attending asked a question about it on another board, I answered. The guy also asked about the police report, and I asked a friend who lives in Hawaii to look it up, and he couldn't find it. I recommended that he ask Gerry Scott, as he is a HMAIS member and a former police officer, and could clear it right up. Then Gerry Scott and this guy Don Ho got snippy with me like I was doing something wrong, and said I had to ask Mr. Abregana, so I'm doing it now. 

Thanks, 

Matt 

Now you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup.  You put water into a bottle, it becomes the bottle.  You put water into the teapot, it becomes teapot.  Now water can flow or it can crash!  Be water, my friend...

Bruce Lee  TAO of Jeet Kun Do  

D.Ho


----------



## Matt (Jun 24, 2005)

kenpoman said:
			
		

> Mod. Note.
> Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.
> 
> -MJS
> ...



It seemed very snippy to me. I figured that was the most polite way I could describe it, with the colors, underlines, SHOUTING, multiple replies, etc. I'm sorry if you feel my characterization / description was inaccurate.

Matt


----------



## kenpoman (Jun 24, 2005)

It seemed very snippy to me. I figured that was the most polite way I could describe it, with the colors, underlines, SHOUTING, multiple replies, etc. I'm sorry if you feel my characterization / description was inaccurate.

Matt
 

If you assume that I was acting irrationally, then youll perceive me as being part of the problem. That will be your reality. You may choose to ignore the possibility that my actions had any value, and this will blind you to any wisdom or advice I may offer.

D.Ho


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 24, 2005)

So what _is_ the story?  Was there a police report?  Did they apprehend the thief?


----------



## MJS (Jun 25, 2005)

Just for clarification.  The warning was a general in thread warning.  This was not directed at one specific person, but to anyone involved in the discussion.  Portions of this thread seemed as if they were getting heated, people were baiting, etc.  

Please, lets return to the topic of the thread and keep the slamming of others and the personal shots off the board!!  There is an ignore feature on everyones profile.  Feel free to use it if you do not wish to read someones posts!

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> So what _is_ the story?  Was there a police report?  Did they apprehend the thief?



Not sure. No answer from Mr. Abregana yet, and my post to the HMAIS discussion board (as seen verbatim in one of my previous posts) apparently did not pass muster with the moderator. 

I'll be sure to post right away when I have further information. 

Matt


----------



## Dozer_D8 (Jun 28, 2005)

I sent an email and used the message board, no response yet.


----------



## LawDog (Jul 2, 2005)

Greetings,

I made contact with Mr Abregana, no answer was given. I would let this issue go. I never indended for my original question to go this far.
Lets move on and enjoy this holiday weekend.
Happy 4th of July :supcool:​


----------



## Matt (Jul 2, 2005)

kenpoman said:
			
		

> To avoid any confusion, questions should be referred to Mr. Abregana.​



Well, now three people have contacted Mr. Abregana. Three people have been met with deafening silence. I would not say we avoided confusion. We have however avoided an answer. It sure does seem like someone wants something swept under the rug. 

Mr. Abregana seems unwilling or unable to resolve the question. I guess it's back to asking other folks in Hawaii. I'm awfully curious now. 

Matt


----------



## Dozer_D8 (Jul 15, 2005)

I was told that two Hmais directors used their own money for Hmais business expenses and were never repaid. These amounts are $150 for one and $490. for the other. Still no info on the police report. All is still quiet on the Hmais front.


----------



## Matt (Jul 20, 2005)

Matt said:
			
		

> Well, now three people have contacted Mr. Abregana. Three people have been met with deafening silence. I would not say we avoided confusion. We have however avoided an answer. It sure does seem like someone wants something swept under the rug.
> 
> Mr. Abregana seems unwilling or unable to resolve the question. I guess it's back to asking other folks in Hawaii. I'm awfully curious now.
> 
> Matt




I guess it's not a top priority at the HMAIS newsgroup.



> Hello,
> 
> Your message to the HawaiiMartialArtsInternationalSociety group was not
> approved.
> ...


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 21, 2005)

Since they already had non-refundable tickets to Hawaii, my instructor, the President of our schools, and an assistant instructor (Shawn Steiner, Christopher Geary and Melvin Mohammed), went to Hawaii for the week, despite the cancelled banquet. 

They had a great week, spent time sharing techniques with some very friendly and experienced martial artists (to whom I must apologize becasue I cannot spell your names  They brought back a very nasty 2-hand lapel grab combo that has more than one of us a little sore today. Also, we compared notes and determined that Uni (sea urchin) is nasty no matter where you eat it.

They also got an earful about the upcoming A&E documentary on Hawaiin martial arts and Kenpo... which I already knew about thanks to Martial Talk  man did I look smart! Thanks Prof Shuras, Kelly K, GAB and the whole thread-locking-Mitose-arguing crew LOL :asian:



While they were there the HMAIS recognized Christopher Geary as "Professor", recognizing his 7th dan, and our organization was presented with "School of the Year 2004".


-David
www.kempokarate.com
www.christophergeary.com


----------



## The Kai (Jul 21, 2005)

With everything the Hmias has been through as of late, I'm sure the money was greatly appreciated

:cheers:


----------



## Dozer_D8 (Jul 21, 2005)

Congradulations to Mr Geary, your Instructor.:supcool: I'm glad that he didn't suffer a total lose.

Strange that the Hmais has time for all of this and still cannot answer any emails or phone calls. :idunno: 

At most of the Hmais Hall of Fames a few dozen promotions are handed out.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 21, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> With everything the Hmias has been through as of late, I'm sure the money was greatly appreciated
> 
> :cheers:


Oh, well I'm sure it would have been if it wasn't stolen a few weeks ago... :btg:



			
				Dozer_D8 said:
			
		

> Congradulations to Mr Geary, your Instructor.:supcool: I'm glad that he didn't suffer a total lose...At most of the Hmais Hall of Fames a few dozen promotions are handed out.


Not to nitpcik, but Shawn Steiner is my instructor, Mr. Geary is the President and teaches at our other location (we have 2). Also, it wasn't really a promotion exactly but it is nice. Thanks


----------



## Dozer_D8 (Jul 22, 2005)

Could you give us some info on who Professor Gary trained with while he was out there?:idunno:   Did anyone else receive those paper Hall of Fame certificates or rank promotions?:idunno:  I hope that others received something for their hard earned money.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 22, 2005)

I will get those names... the gentlemen were very gracious hosts. Calling it "training with" might be overstating the case... I think it was more like "spent some time swapping techniques" might be better.  Once you say "trained with" people love to distort that vague statement. They probably spent more time taking pictures and talking history at the Palama settlement than they spent working out LOL.

I think I read in this thread (althoguht havent bothered to look) but all of the awards and stuff were going to be mailed out to the recipients... our group just decided to go ahead and go to Hawaii (what were they thinking!  Hawaii?! yuck!) so they got theirs in person.  Althought the Professor certificate was not expected


----------



## Dozer_D8 (Jul 28, 2005)

The 2006 Hmais Hall of Fame has just been announced. Life goes on.%-}


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 28, 2005)

Professor John Pagdilao was the man who took such good care of our guys while they were in Hawaii.


----------



## Dozer_D8 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have been told that he is a good person and an excellant martial artist. Professor Geary was fortunate to meet up with him. Thank you for the follow up.


----------



## LawDog (Jul 31, 2005)

2006?


----------



## Chuan Fa Sifu (Aug 26, 2005)

On August 25, 2005, members of the West Oahu Martial Arts Academy and Tsyyoi Bazuko Kenpo Karate Club of Hawaii, honored Professor John A. Pagdilao by promoting him to the rank of 10th Degree, with the title of Grandmaster. He is being recognized for his personal dedication to his students, fellow martial artists and for his public commitment to his community.

 Professor Pagdilao has 48 years of expertise in the Martial Arts fields of Judo, Kung Fu, Kenpo-Karate, and Mix Martial Arts. He first started teaching at the Civil Defense Tsunami Center in Ewa Beach, Hawaii, in 1966 and other locations....Iroquois Pt., Marine Station, Makakilo, Wahiawa, Waianae, Ewa, and Ewa Beach. The Tsuyoi Bazuko Kenpo Karate Club will turn 40 years next year. He presently teaching at Ilima Intermediate School.

 This will be the last gathering under the West Oahu Martial Arts Academy banner. Members of both organizations have formed under the banner of "Hui O Na Koa Kuike" as August 26, 2005. Grandmaster Pagdilao would like to acknowledge the support of the West Oahu Martail Arts Academy over the last 12 years.


  Gerry Scott


----------



## Dozer_D8 (Aug 27, 2005)

Congradulations.


----------



## Chuan Fa Sifu (Sep 12, 2005)

Aloha,

 As of August 25, 2005, members of the Tsuyoi Bazuko Kenpo Karate Club and the Hui O Na Koa Kulike are no longer affiliated with Hawaii Martial Arts International Society,

 Mahalo


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't understand... you honor him with 10th degree and on the same day disassociate from his organization???


----------



## Chuan Fa Sifu (Sep 12, 2005)

Grandmaster John Pagdilao and his members of Tsuyoi Bazuko Kenpo Karate Club & Hui O Na Koa Kulike are no longer affiliated with HMAIS.


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 24, 2005)

"Hall of Fame"?...can somebody please tell me what its all about as well as how many hall's of fame there are and if there is more than one, which is the best, OH and the point of it is, helpful replies only!


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 26, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> "Hall of Fame"?...can somebody please tell me what its all about as well as how many hall's of fame there are and if there is more than one, which is the best, OH and the point of it is, helpful replies only!


Since nobody is answering, I'll give it a shot. The Hall of Fame that is the best is the one that you feel comfortable joining.

For example, I was invited to join a different "Hall of Fame" last year and thought about joining it until I heard someone brag that their instructor was nominated for the same distinction. "It's so cool that Sensei so and so got nominated. He must be really great."

Sensei so and so did squat! He does not travel across the country at least 5 times every year to train and teach martial arts. Sensei so and so has been in the martial arts for less than 20 years. He never published an article or book and only has a handful of blackbelts. He's under 40 years old! How could he be a master deserving of such a status??

I did not disclose to the misguided student that I was also nominated but decided that if they were going to nominate that joker, I did not want to be a part of that "Hall of Fame."


----------



## RevIV (Sep 27, 2005)

Another thing that i have seen with Hall of Fame's (not all) that if you are in, you have to actively nominate somewhere around 5 people a year for the hall of fame to stay active.  So, a lot of them are for the money.  It also brings newspaper recognition to heo inductee that the unknowing public will see believe to be the best.  The public knows very little of the martial arts,  if they call your school and you do not answer, they are just going to call the next school in the book.

Jesse


----------

